# False bottom drain methods?



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

In my horizontal aquariums (non-vert) in the past I've always done eggcrate supported by pvc spacers. On top of the eggcrate I put #needle point mesh zip-tied to the eggcrate. However....the eggcrate usualy only covers 4/5 of the tank or so. On one end with no eggcrate, the needlepoint mesh slopes down to the floor of the tank, creating a pool area. The larger auratus and tinc size frogs enjoy a dip now and again. It also makes draining the tanks extremelly easy by siphoning. I need to set up some froglet tanks for tincs and leucs. So, I dont want any water area. This will eliminate the way I've always been able to drain excess water out of my false bottoms though. And I should note, I dont want to mess with putting drains in the side or bottom. About the only thing I can think of is like a 1" pvc that goes though the false bottom/eggcrate that I can stick a hose through to siphon, and then just cap it off the other time? Is there a better way? If you cant picture my current setup, I can post a pic.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I just move the soil in the corner, lift the mesh a little bit and then siphon. Its not a big deal for me because I only do it two or three times per year. In the past I did have a little piece of 3/8" tubing sticking through but I don't do that anymore. Either way, it's all better than drilling holes.


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

This is my method. I had to drill the glass and the spigot is always there but it doesn't bother me. You can only drain down to the level of the spigot but it brings the water below the level of the false bottom so it accomplishes what I need it to.


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a PVC pipe that runs through the false bottom, just like you described. I use a small hose to siphon it out, it works great.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

+1 for the PVC drain pipe, works great and easy.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

PDFcrazy, why are you opposed to drilling in drain holes?


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

Sorry. I glanced through this and responded. You don't want to drill. In my first tank I built a 1" tube into the background with a screened box on the bottom. You can stick a thinner tube down and siphon it out. I never used it because of how my tanks wound up getting positioned but in theory it works.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I use egg crate and pvc pipe risers too, but I drill the back of my tanks and install 1/2" double threaded bulkheads. I put a drain fitting on the inside of the bulkhead and an angled hose fitting on the outside, with hose running down to a 5 gallon bucket to collect the overflow. Set it and forget it. I use the water in the bucket to water my plants.

No siphons, no mouth full of frog waste water...


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I started using the pipe and siphon method but now I just drill for a bulkhead. But you dont need to get a mouth full of nasty water, the gas siphons in the auto section at walmart is only $3 and works great.


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> In my horizontal aquariums (non-vert) in the past I've always done eggcrate supported by pvc spacers. On top of the eggcrate I put #needle point mesh zip-tied to the eggcrate. However....the eggcrate usualy only covers 4/5 of the tank or so. On one end with no eggcrate, the needlepoint mesh slopes down to the floor of the tank, creating a pool area. The larger auratus and tinc size frogs enjoy a dip now and again. It also makes draining the tanks extremelly easy by siphoning. I need to set up some froglet tanks for tincs and leucs. So, I dont want any water area. This will eliminate the way I've always been able to drain excess water out of my false bottoms though. And I should note, I dont want to mess with putting drains in the side or bottom. About the only thing I can think of is like a 1" pvc that goes though the false bottom/eggcrate that I can stick a hose through to siphon, and then just cap it off the other time? Is there a better way? If you cant picture my current setup, I can post a pic.


Depending on what type of back ground you choose to make and how big the tank is, you can always do a piece of 3 inch pvc that runs from the bottom all the way to the top, and just drop a little submersible pump down in there with some hosing attached to the pumps outlet, and then let it pump all of the water out for you


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

How do you run the pipe out without drilling?


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

scoy said:


> How do you run the pipe out without drilling?



Well, Dang. 
I completely forgot that this was for a vert build lol! 
If it were for a standard horizontal tank, i just typically silicone it to a corner, and then great stuff, around it.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't want bulheads, hoses, buckets of nasty water or anything. Its always been simple enough to just siphon. I can tolerate the frogwater....but with tons of rotting FF's in it, thats nasty. I've kept aquariums for years, so it dosnt really bother me. If I had a nice modular rack, all the same size tanks, and all the misting lines and lights hidden away, I'd go ahead and drill bulkheads and set up a system to drain all the tanks But I'm not there yet. Also, some of my tanks are in divverent area, some on racks, others on desks and dressers.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

What about a small piece of PVC in a corner with a cap hidden with a plant or rock? You can siphon water out as needed and cap it. Since its behind a rock or plant, no eyesore. Drill small holes in the bottom section of the pipe and wrap in screen to keep it clear of debris. You can use a pump or turkey baster to get water out.


----------



## Sarrix (May 4, 2012)

I am currently building my first viv with a false bottom and I am doing exactly what Ed just described. Have a small piece of pvc that is under a fake rock. When I need to siphon I just pick up the rock and there it is. Easy!


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

All my new vivs have bulkheads but I still have a piece of pvc in the corner capped off as a back up.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Drilling is just so convenient. I drill the backs with a 1/2 bit get a connector and aquarium line into the connector hole (tubing cannot be clear or it will fall out) and a soda bottle to collect the drainage. My tanks that aren't drained I wet vac at night.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, now theres a mental image. Wet vacing the water out of your tank. LOL, I dunno why that image cracks me up.


----------

